# Delonte West, Dallas Mavericks Agree to Deal...



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Free agent guard Delonte West and the Dallas Mavericks have reached terms on a new contract, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> Although terms were not immediately available, sources told ESPN.com that West will formally sign the new deal Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/8196940/delonte-west-dallas-mavericks-agree-terms-new-contract-according-sources

Glad we brought him back. With our entire backcourt being new players (Collison, Mayo) and rookie contracts (Roddy, DoJo, Cunningham), Delonte ironically enough brings some stability to the guard position. Plays d, shoots well, can penetrate. Only downside is less playing time for the younger guys like Roddy, Dominique, and Cunningham.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's good. I was scared all offseason we'd be so preoccupied chasing people we'd let him slip off


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really hope he has been brought back as a bench player. He fits well with Roddy in the back court, but more importantly, I want to see OJ as a starter again. Enough of this 6th man business. Let's see if he can be a top 5 SG in the league and a total steal for the Mavs or not.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Mayo is the starter as Collison/West would be too small to start alongside each other.


----------

